

Ask HN: What are the best texts to learn the ins and outs of databases and OSs? - griffinmb

For DBs, I&#x27;ve been able to find plenty of books that dive into SQL&#x2F;NoSQL syntax, but I haven&#x27;t been able to find much on database design and theory.<p>I&#x27;ve had a similar problem looking for information on operating systems.<p>Any direction would be much appreciated!
======
cafard
For implementation of database systems, Gray and Reuter's _Transaction
Processing: Concepts and Techniques_ [http://www.amazon.com/Transaction-
Processing-Concepts-Techni...](http://www.amazon.com/Transaction-Processing-
Concepts-Techniques-Management/dp/1558601902). For the ideas behind relational
databases, I like C.J. Date's _Introduction to Database Systems_ ,
[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Database-Systems-C-
Date/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Database-Systems-C-
Date/dp/0201385902).

------
bjourne
[http://www.amazon.com/Operating-Systems-Design-
Implementatio...](http://www.amazon.com/Operating-Systems-Design-
Implementation-Edition/dp/0131429388)

That's the book Linus Torvalds read. :)

------
mikemajzoub
Berkeley's got a solid database class up on youtube:

[https://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=-XXv-
cvA_iBVK2QzAV-...](https://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=-XXv-
cvA_iBVK2QzAV-R7NMA1ZkaiR2y)

Berkeley webcasts are awesome... there's an OS class up there that I highly
recommend as well.

Here's the link to their CS classes:

[http://webcast.berkeley.edu/series.html#c,d,Computer_Science](http://webcast.berkeley.edu/series.html#c,d,Computer_Science)

------
chudi
for databases this is pretty good:

[http://www.amazon.com/Database-Management-Systems-3rd-
Editio...](http://www.amazon.com/Database-Management-Systems-3rd-
Edition/dp/0072465638)

for Oses
[http://williamstallings.com/OS/OS6e.html](http://williamstallings.com/OS/OS6e.html)

cheers

------
ruraljuror
I think you could find some references to useful resources here:

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-830-database-systems-fall-2010/index.htm)

Unfortunately no video lectures.

